# S'hug ?



## Aleque (Jul 16, 2017)

Last week I went to Mediterranean Exploration Company in Portland, OR and I ordered some bread which came with S'hug. It was really good and I was curious about what exactly S'hug is, so I googled a few recipes and decided to make my own. I figured it would be a nice addition to home made bread or pita and meat. However, the recipe I followed didn't turn out very well. Does anyone have experience making this and care to help a newbie out?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 16, 2017)

While I have no experience with this particular sauce, letting us have a look at what recipe you tried and what was wrong with the result could help...


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 18, 2017)

The MedExCo version is sort of a "reimagination" of s'hug IMHO. It doesn't really taste like what you'll typically find in Israel - at least not in my experience. It may very well be that there's nothing at all wrong with the recipe you tried. It may just be different.

To explain, the MedExCo version seemed to have almost a predominant roasted/charred tomato taste to it, and I'm used to s'hug being a lot more straight up chili/garlic forward. Maybe they just use a fruitier chili at MedExCo??

[Edit] Or were you taliking about the green skhug? That to me just tastes like a crap ton of jalapeño, garlic, and cilantro lol. Lemon and parsley accents.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 18, 2017)

I guess any middle eastern, indian or even southern european dish that is similar to something that has tomato or cream will eventually be "reimagined" into something having tomatoes or cream 

...

With a dish so high in chile pepper content, getting the right kind is probably a deciding factor... Also, using the right Instrument of Zerstossung (mortar vs mechanized means)...


----------



## Aleque (Jul 18, 2017)

chiffonodd said:


> [Edit] Or were you taliking about the green skhug? That to me just tastes like a crap ton of jalapeño, garlic, and cilantro lol. Lemon and parsley accents.



I was talking about the green S'hug. I'm realizing now there are multiple kinds. The recipe I tried had equal parts parsley and cilantro and the parsley was overkill for me. After trying to get it to taste decent I ended up adding lime juice and a lot more salt.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 19, 2017)

Aleque said:


> I was talking about the green S'hug. I'm realizing now there are multiple kinds. The recipe I tried had equal parts parsley and cilantro and the parsley was overkill for me. After trying to get it to taste decent I ended up adding lime juice and a lot more salt.



The good news is that you can have fun playing around and tweaking the recipe. Maybe make a few smaller batches with different ratios of those main ingredients. Green chiles, cilantro, garlic, parsley, lemon, olive oil, cumin, salt. Or maybe ditch the lemon and add something fun like cardamom. I dunno there are like a million variants. 

Here are a few recipes from IsraelI websites that you can run through Google translate:

https://www.hashulchan.co.il/&#1505;&#1495;&#1493;&#1490;-&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1511;/

http://food.walla.co.il/recipe/650262

https://www.haaretz.co.il/whtzMobileSite/food/recipes/1.2907792


----------

